# what was your first fish



## coppercloud (Apr 14, 2012)

i thought it would be fun if i made a thred asking every one what there first fish was so mine were a few bleeding heart tetras a red tail shark (piggy) and a comet gold fish (goldy) probobly not the best combo but i was only like 5 and i dont really rememper so what was your first fish?????
(ps. goldy did not die in the tropical fish water we moved her to are backyard koi pond and she was fine)


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

A mermaid without a tail.


----------



## Immus21 (Jun 14, 2010)

A Tiger Oscar that went by the name of Edgar. Named after the human/alien from MIB1...


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

a jack dempsey that went by scary terry


----------



## bcorchidguy (Jan 14, 2011)

Blue damsel, I started with salt water in the 1980s dumbest thing I ever did... wait... no it's not but this is a family area so lets stick with the starting with salt water being the dumbest..

Douglas


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

In the early 1970's a common goldfish...that my mother said if I could read the sign I could get a treat!!! "free gold fish with the purchase of bowl, tank...etc" We started out with two commons in a fish bowl...you know the candy jar type!!! must been max 5 gallons with some flake food and no filter or lights...etc....no water conditioner...no heater.... with 2x common's... well I am sure we had a 10 or 20 gallon with in a month or two with a corner box filter...then upgraded at some point to a 50 gallon with the cool chrome boarder with the undergravel filter....

Well needless to say, I am happy there are places like this for people to learn and ask questions about fish, and not learn the hard way or the way the store employee suggests you keep your fish....

Like I did all those many years ago...

Cheers


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Two angels, two zebra danios, and one blind cave fish. All five bought with a $2 bill in 1968.


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

betta fish


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

2 Angels and a big school of neon tetras.


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I like this thread. Scary thing is I dont remember. I do recall a Longnose Butterfly being one of my first most memorable marine fish. Regarding FW I recall making a multitude of mistakes. IE:Green spotted puffers with ghost shrimp, Kenyi Cichlid being sold for my community aquarium later ending up in a 10 gallon which ended up attacking my family cat every time he went for a drink. And people wonder why I am so honest in recommending fish!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

German Blue Ram, Satanperca Jurupari, and A. Heckelii were MY first fish...


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

A guppy from Main Street Aquarium that my dad took me to when I was 5. I still remember it. It was black and orange with a snakeskin pattern. It was the most beautiful fish I had every seen. Got to pick it out myself.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

My first fish that I bought were neon tetras way back in the 70s. 

The first fish I kept were danios, bettas, and barbs I used to catch as a little kid back in Penang, Malaysia.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

My first fish I ever bought myself(other than the community tank my parents kept when I was a kid) was a beta, named sashimi... He was huge and lived 5 years until I went, on vacation and let a friend watch him for a couple weeks.

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bigfry (Apr 21, 2010)

Guppies for me, then neon tetras and tuxedo swordtails.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

after my kids with a tank years goldfish tetras ect ect , 

my first "real" fish as a teenager when my passion for the hobby started up again was a pack of 12 juvenile red belly piranha's, 


then the next time my fish tank hobby picked back up again as an adult was bullseye snakeheads, and a myriad of other monster fish... thanks jeremy wade and river monsters & a & e for rekindling my passion and as an adult i have switched from monster fish to sa/ca cichlids, then hybrids and then breeding hybrids.


----------



## arash53 (Aug 13, 2011)

6 endlers, 32 years ago


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Golden severum and i still have him. Great hardy hungry fish


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

my first fish didn't cost me anything, bunch of 3-spine sticklebacks from Queen Elizabeth park or was it those tidepool sculpins that i scooped up from Stanley Park tidepools. cost me nothing to feed them either when i could gather hundreds if not thousands of sandhoppers off same area.


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Gold fish. Ever since I remember; maybe I was 7, I was always into fish. We always have fish. I always have a tank of my own to take care. I even worked for free in local aquarium store after school so that I can play with the fish or maybe I will get one for free. 

I don't know how many people will remember, in Asia, the way they sell bloodworm is always live. There will be a plastic tray with newspaper on top, then you have a big block of slow moving bloodworm on the newspaper. Depends on how much you want, they will scoop out a portion into a small bag for you to take home. I used to be the one scooping


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

32 years ago...it was 4 red swordtails and 2 otto cats in a 10 gallon tank with a corner box filter . Few months after that was a 33 gallon with a school of tiger barbs and panda cories....then the full blown MTS set it.


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

funny, I don't recall my first kiss but I do remember this...

My stepbrother sent me some sea horses from Miami back around 1970. The salt for the tank and brine shrimp eggs were in the same parcel so you can figure out how it ended. Enough to say they dried well. Afterwards the tank was revised and I went with zebra danios and couple of angels.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

My first fish were purchased in the late 1970's; 6 head and tail light tetra, from the Woodwards store at Oakridge mall (in their pet section). I thought the 50 gallon tank on display there was SO big. 

I don't think I have seen head and tail light tetra for sale for a long time.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

head and tail lights i remember those, but i too have not seen them in forever, kinda cool fish


stratos said:


> My first fish were purchased in the late 1970's; 6 head and tail light tetra, from the Woodwards store at Oakridge mall (in their pet section). I thought the 50 gallon tank on display there was SO big.
> 
> I don't think I have seen head and tail light tetra for sale for a long time.


----------



## aquafunlover (Jul 8, 2012)

2 Blue gourami, some neon tetras and 2 khuli loaches.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

They have some head and tail lights at petland in langley lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

A male betta in a one gallon bowl, clown puke gravel and a plastic plant for decoration! Never went back to that gravel, and to this day cant keep a betta alive for more than 6 months(even with proper care)Hopefully that changes soon!


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

for me it was a 3 spot Blue Gourami in a 20 gallon tank


----------



## Jeffski (Oct 2, 2012)

Bought a 5 gallon and 6 comet goldfish (from Buckerfield's on Fraser Street back in the early 80's). I can't believe I still have that same tank after all these years and the only one I kept after 5 different moves.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pictus cats were my first aquarium fish, way back in the late 70's


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

My first was a Kissing Gourami, which of course was named Kissy because I was about 10 years old. I had Kissy, neons, & an angelfish in a 10 gallon aquarium kit that I had saved up my allowance to buy from Zellers. Shortly after that I bought a 20 gallon tank and kept 2 RES turtles in it named Marlo & Habib.


----------



## Transposon (Sep 19, 2012)

Goldfish from my father's tank. I feed them, so I, the 6-year-old, consider them mine


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

A moonlight gourami.


----------



## ANDYRTG (Oct 1, 2012)

first fish i kept as a little kid was a betta fish.. just found one the other day from fantasy aquariums on kingsway that made me get back into it even tho i'm more into goldfish


----------

